# Ubuntu+Ubuntu+MacOSX



## loanrix (10 Avril 2009)

Hello à Tous !!!

Donc voilà, j'ai un macbook pro dernière génération ! 
J'ai voulu passé sur Ubuntu/mac ce que j'ai fait ! Au début, tout marche parfaitement, je suis content et tt mais un jour ubuntu me met genre "no bootable device found..." (j'utilise reffit au démarrage) Je comprend pas bien pourquoi car j'ai pas fait de connerie(s) et ubuntu prend toujours de la place sur mon disque dur !
Je me dis que je vais réinséré le live cd et je réinstalle ubuntu (oui... grosse erreur). L'install se passe bien mais au redémarrage,(GROS STRESSE) mon mac me fait comme si il ne trouvait pas de disque dur sur lequel booter (et oui, je me retrouve avec ubuntu+ubuntu+mac, ce qui je pense créé un conflit). Je cherche grâce au magnifique cd sauvetage de mac et j'arrive a le redémarrer en macOSX ! Mais bon maintenant j'ai 2 ubuntu qui marche pas et qui me prennent plein de place. 


Donc voilà, j'aimerais savoir comment désinstaller les 2 ubuntu ?? (puis le réinstaller en 1FOIS ^^) 

Merci beaucoup d'avance

Atill


----------



## claud (10 Avril 2009)

Tu bootes en live-CD-ubuntu.

Tu ouvres un Terminal (en live ubuntu évidemment).

Tu tapes : sudo gparted
(+ touche "retour")

Et tu as l'Utilitaire de disquec Linux en mode graphique.

clic sur une partition pour la sélectionner
(pour les partitions swap un clic droit pour dévérouiller)
clic sur delete
clic sur OK

Edit : tu auras ainsi une zone non allouée que tu pourras "rendre" à mac os x avec Utilitaire de disques Apple ou Linux


----------



## loanrix (10 Avril 2009)

ok merci beaucoup, je vais essayer ca ! 

---------- Post added at 18h22 ---------- Previous post was at 17h47 ----------

Merci beaucoup, marche parfaitement !!


----------



## GillesF (10 Avril 2009)

(je t'ai répondu quasi la même chose sur les forums ubuntu )


----------



## Petira (17 Avril 2009)

Merci c'est bon a savoir comme manip!


----------

